# First planted tank



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

Converted my cichlid 74 gallon bow to a planted tank. Been up about 6 weeks now, and the rainbow community has stabilized. Been a great learning curve so far.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks nice I like the path.


----------

